
I will build you a react app for free - TbobbyZ
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m trying to get into freelancing and have no experience. I currently work as a full stack developer at a company, but they don&#x27;t pay me very much. I&#x27;ve built 4 web apps using react, one of which uses redux.<p>Currently I&#x27;m working a second job at a restaurant to pay the bills, so I only have 2 free nights a week to work on things.<p>Endorsements and a recommendation on my LinkedIn after the project is done would be very much appreciated.<p>Please leave your email in the comments and I will get back to you. Thanks!
======
mindhash
hey.. don't do work for free. It wouldn't work for you and the client. You
could lower your rate or ask money to be donated.

Problem with free engagement is motivation. Its not necessary for just you to
have motivation, the other side needs it too. You are likely to do a real
thing and get better exposure when you do something that is important for
client.

If you have already finished 4 web apps, you should be in good position to
charge. Look at upwork or react specific work sites.

All the best!

~~~
TbobbyZ
Thanks for the tip. I've been using upwork and its been a challenge to compete
with people who will work for $5 an hour. I guess I could lower my rate to
under $5 an hour, but that feels like I'm working for free already..

~~~
meric
Do one project, then next project double your rate, then next project double
your rate again and keep doing it until you think you're making what you're
worth. You could start at near $0 or start at $5 USD...

